# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #4592 houseclub, Πεύκη

## houseclub

Νεος, υπο κατασκευη κομβος πελατη στην Πευκη  ::  

Βρισκομαι στην πευκη στην Λεωφορο Ειρηνης στο υψος του βεροπουλου. ακριβως απεναντι μου ειναι το 1 γυμνασιο Πευκης.

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=4592

Υστερα απο scan που καναμε με τον φιλο μου τον andreas , με μια pcmcia orinoco και μια maxtrad 19 dbi βρικαμε τα εξης αποτελεσματα: 


Το Αp tou 69 eyes λειτουργει κανονικα ? Απορω γιατι δεν το επιασα.....

Btw ελπιζω ο κομβος σου Sotiri na εχει χωρο για νεους clients

 ::   ::   ::  

 ::  Στην nodedb-δικτυο , στην φωτογραφια που δειχνει τις συνδεσεις γιατι δεν εμφαμιζεται ο κομβος μου? Μηπως επειδη δεν ειναι ενεργος ακομα?

----------


## sotiris

Αντε με το καλο.

Εισαι πολυ κοντα στον morgas.

Αμα θες μπορεις να συνδεθεις στο ΑΡ μου, οταν εισαι ετοιμος πες μου να σου δωσω ΙΡ, θα χρειαστει να μου στειλεις τις MAC, και ενα τηλεφωνο επικοινωνιας για καποια αναγκη.

Σε παρακαλω, εαν σκαναρεις ξανα, προσπαθησε να εντοπισεις σε ποια κατευθυνση ειναι αυτα τα 54αρια.

----------


## andreas

Το "pefki" βρισκεται προς το ΚΑΤ (λιγο πιο δεξια)
Το "linksys" βρισκεται κοιτωντας προς αθηνα, λιγο δεξιά
Το "natan-br" βρισκεται προς τα σενα 

Το "SMC" δεν θυμαμαι

----------


## dti

> Το "SMC" δεν θυμαμαι


Πρέπει να είναι προς Εθνική οδό (Κηφισιά - Βαρυμπόμπη).

----------


## 69eyes

Περίεργο που δεν με έπιασες γιατι έχω οπτική επαφή προς τα εκέι  ::  Υπολόγισε οτι βρίσκομαι δύο στενά πάνω απο την εκκλησία που είναι πάνω απο το γήπεδο (όπως ανεβαίνει η Πινδου για να καταλάβεις). 

Επειδή μου το έχουν πει και αλλοι θα κοιτάξω να σηκώσω πιο ψηλά την omni...

----------


## andreas

Το ΑP του σωτηρη (awmn-1270-sotiris) καλυπτει την περιοχη αρκετα καλα (-69)
Δεν ξερω αν θα βελτιωθει η κατασταση με 2 AP κοντα....

----------


## houseclub

Χρονια πολλα και καλη Ανασταση σε λιγες ωρες...

Προσπαθω εδω και τρεις μερες να συνδεθω στο Σωτηρη αλλα δεν γινεται.... οτι σημα ειχα, εξαντληθηκε...παει χαθηκε 

Τις προηγοουμενες μερες επιανα το awmn_1270_Sotiris απο -71 rssi μεχρι -96 rssi (οπτικη επαφη τελεια στα 800m) Σημερα δεν τον πιανω καθολου. χθες συνδεθηκα στο ΑP και το ping αρχιζε απο 4 ms εφτανε 1200 ms ειχε request time out ,ξαναεπεφτε ξανανεβαινε και ουτω καθ΄'εξης. Στην αρχη νομιζα πως εφταιγαν τα βυσματα, αλλαζω το καλωδιο, μετα πως εχει χαλασει το ratio απο το wrt, αλλαζω και wrt,και δεν αλλαξε τιποτα. το μονο που μενει να αλλαξω ειναι η κεραια , μια maxstrad 19 db. 

Τωρα στο scan ποιανω τα εξης :






```
SSID: "awmn-2764-1270"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -95 dBm   noise: -87 dBm  Channel: 9
BSSID: 00:40:96:37:FB:C7        Capability: ESS ShortPre
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]


SSID: "kour_ymit"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -76 dBm   noise: -87 dBm  Channel: 13
BSSID: 00:10:E7:F5:CF:EE        Capability: ESS Pollable
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]
```

Λετε να ειναι προβλημα θορυβου η συμβαινει κατι αλλο....
πως ειναι δυνατον το ap του Σωτηρη καποιες φορες να το ποιανω τελεια και καποιες φορες να μην το ποιανω καθολου???

Το kour_ymit μου θυμιζει το προβλημα που εχει #129 SPIROS απο το Μαρουσι

----------


## sotiris

Το ΑΡ δουλευει κανονικα, εχει και δυο πελατες, μολις τωρα το κοιταξα.

θελω να πιστευω το οτι δεν περνεις ΙΡ με το wrt σου, εχει να κανει καθαρα με ρυθμισεις σε αυτο, και οτι δεν φταιει τιποτα αλλο στο συνολικο σου setup.
στα logs ειδα οτι εχεις κανει "απειρα" 
Reassociated 
Authenticated 
Reassociated 
Authenticated 
κλπ σε ρυθμους των 5-10 secs.

----------


## houseclub

sotiri ,εχεις δικιο ισως πρεπει να κανω καποιες αλλαγες για να βγω στο Awmn Mε τις ip και τις γενικοτερες ρυθμισεις στο setup του wrt δεν προβληματιζομαι ..... Aυτο που με προβληματιζει και παραλληλα με τρελαινει ειναι οτι πλεον δεν μπορω να ποιασω το ap σου . Πρωτα να ξαναβρω το signal sou και μετα ολα θα γινουν  ::  


το Reassociated Authenticated σε ρυθμους των 5-10 secs γινοτανε επειδη εκει που ημουν συνδεμενος στο Ap σου με -72 rssi , στο καπακι εξαφανιζοσουν απο το scan για 10 sec και μετα επανερχοταν το signal κανονικα  ::  

θα αλλαξω κεραια συντομα και θα σας πω νεοτερα αποτελεσματα ,δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση

----------


## SPIROS

αυτον τον kour_umit πιανω και εγω και βρισκομαι λιγο μακρια σου mixosn. Συγκεκριμενα τον πιανω προς την κατευθυνση του amar, δηλαδη προς Κηφισια. Μα καλα πως και ποσο δυνατα εκπεμπει αυτος ???

Το ιδιο παθαινω και εγω, συνεχεια μεταβαλονται τα αποτελεσματα του σκαναρισματος.

69eyes μαλλον εισαι θυμα του θορυβου της περιοχης, αφου ουτε εγω σε πιανω και ειμαστε 400 μετρα αποσταση.

----------


## papashark

Πολύ δυνατά......

Και μάλλον είναι επάνω στον Υμηττό....

----------


## 69eyes

Το ΑΡ μου είναι στο ίδιο κανάλι με του Σωτήρη (1) θα δοκιμάσω αύριο να αλλάξω κανάλι (να δώ τι υπάρχει ελέυθερο) μήπως δείτε διαφορά.

Update: Οι αλλαγές έγιναν, δοκιμάστε και πείτε αποτελέσματα

----------


## eaggelidis

Χριστός Ανέστη,

Ο Σωτήρης είναι σε καταπληκτική τοποθεσία και νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να σηκωθεί άλλο AP.

Εγώ από εδώ που είμαι δεν έχω καλή οπτική επαφή με τον Βερόπουλο.

Βλέπω αρκετά καλά τον Αγ. Παντελεήμονα όπως πρέπει να τον βλέπεις και εσύ.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος από εκεί μπορούμε να κάνουμε την γέφυρα.

Η

----------


## houseclub

> Το ΑΡ μου είναι στο ίδιο κανάλι με του Σωτήρη (1) θα δοκιμάσω αύριο να αλλάξω κανάλι (να δώ τι υπάρχει ελέυθερο) μήπως δείτε διαφορά.
> 
> Update: Οι αλλαγές έγιναν, δοκιμάστε και πείτε αποτελέσματα


2662ΑP στο καναλι δυο ειναι δικο σου 69 eyes?Υπαρχει περιπτωση να παιξεις σε καποιο αλλο καναλι πιο πανω? 


 ::  ερωτηση ! το 13 καναλι ειναι γειτονικο με το 1?
Αν ο kour_umit (Κουρος_Υμητος) εκπεμπει τοσο δυνατα απο το καναλι 13 ισως να επιρεαζει αρνητικα τα AP τον Sotiris kαι 69 eyes τα οποια βρισκονται στα καναλια 1-2

 ::  eaggelidis, τον αγιο παντελεημων δεν τον βλεπω , μας χωριζουν ψηλοτερες πολυκατοικιες ,παντως το backbone λινκ που εχεις με τον sotiri το ποιανω με - 80 rssi...

----------


## papashark

> ερωτηση ! το 13 καναλι ειναι γειτονικο με το 1?
> Αν ο kour_umit (Κουρος_Υμητος) εκπεμπει τοσο δυνατα απο το καναλι 13 ισως να επιρεαζει αρνητικα τα AP τον Sotiris kαι 69 eyes τα οποια βρισκονται στα καναλια 1-2


Kαμία σχέση...

Κάθε κανάλι έχει έυρος 22Mhz και ανεβαίνουν ανά 5Mhz.

Κανάλι 1 = Κέντρο 2412, αρχίζει από 2401 και τελειώνει στα 2423

Κανάλι 2 = Κέντρο 2417, αρχίζει από 2406 και τελειώνει στα 2428

Κανάλι 13 = Κέντρο 2472, αρχίζει από 2461 και τελειώνει στα 2483

(εξού και η συχνόνητα του 802.11b είναι από 2400 εώς 2483)

Είναι εάν όχι αδύνατο, απλά απίθανο το 13 να παρεμβάλει στο 1, ακόμα και σε chipset με πολύ κακή σχεδίαση.....

----------


## beont

Αν δεν ήμουν και εγώ να σου πω για το AWMN..... χεχε Άντε καλό δικύωμα.

----------


## houseclub

Αφου ο 69eyes αλλαξε καναλι και αφου εκανα λεπτομερη στοχευση, τελικα συνδεθηκα στον κομβο # 2662 (69eyes).
To wrt παιζει στα 0 mw με ping 2 ms και -74 rssi με -87 noise .  :: 
Sotiris δεν ετυχε να γινεις master μου αλλα ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου  ::  
πολλα thanks και σε 69 eyes  ::

----------


## deninho

Γεια σας παιδιά. Είμαι τελείως καινούριος στο forum και γενικότερα σε όλη την προσπάθεια. Μένω και εγώ στη Πεύκη και συγκεκριμένα Πόντου και Βουλγαροκτόνου. Θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε κάποια βοήθεια για συνδεθώ και εγώ στο awmn. Αρχικά θα ήθελα να συνδεθώ μόνο ως client και από φθινόπωρο βλέπουμε...
ΥΓ για μια στιγμή (εδώ και 6 μήνες) έπιασα ένα κόμβο που βρίσκεται στην οδό Ιωαννίνων. Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει.
ΥΓ2 Το Linksys το πιάνω και εγώ μερικές φορές.
ΥΓ3 Να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχω εξωτερική κεραία. Η κάρτα μου είναι η Netgear WG311v2.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## houseclub

καλως ηρθες . 
Εχεις καταχωρησει το στιγμα σου στη nodedb? 

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens

Αν δεν το εχεις κανει ακομα δες εδω: 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3760
Αν το εχεις ηδη κανει πες μας πιο ειναι να ξερουμε που ακριβως εισαι?

Στην περιοχη της Πευκης Και υπαρχουν τα εξης ap 

sotiris #1270 στην περιοχη του Ηλιακου χωριου
69eyes # 2662 στην περιοχη της Ανω Πευκης κοντα στο Κ.Α.Τ 

Aν εχεις οπτικη επαφη με το κεντρο του Αμαρουσιου υπαρχει και το ap του apoikos #1557

Μιας που εισαι νεος ριξε μπολικο διαβασμα να σου λυθουν διαφορες αποριες που σιγουρα θα εχεις .

διαβασε --->

http://www.awmn.net/quickstart

http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn 

http://www.awmn.net/awmnlinks.html 

τελος προσπαθησε να κανεις καποιο scan

Η οδος ιωαννινων που περιπου ειναι?

----------


## 69eyes

Αμαν ρε Νίκο  ::  Ιωαννίνων είναι ο δρόμος μου΄:-Ρ

----------


## andreas

ο αποικος εχει panel αποσο ξερω και δεν καλυπτει τις εκει περιοχες  ::

----------


## deninho

Ακόμα και αν δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω κόμβο πρέπει να κάνω όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία (να δώσω στίγμα κλπ κλπ); Κάτι ακόμα: Αν και έχω κάρτα 802.11g, άμα την λειτουργήσω σε b mode δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## dti

> Ακόμα και αν δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω κόμβο πρέπει να κάνω όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία (να δώσω στίγμα κλπ κλπ); Κάτι ακόμα: Αν και έχω κάρτα 802.11g, άμα την λειτουργήσω σε b mode δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, έτσι δεν είναι;


α) Ναι
β) Παίζουμε μόνο σε b mode και δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα η κάρτα σου.

----------


## deninho

Σαν κόμβο πρέπει να το δηλώσω, ή αρκεί να σας δώσω τα στοιχεία εδώ στο forum;

----------


## dti

Στη nodedb πρέπει να κάνεις την καταχώρηση του κόμβου σου.

----------


## deninho

Γράφτηκα στο nodedb, εδώ

----------


## sotiris

Εισαι πολυ κοντα σε μενα και στον 69eyes, οπου θες συνδεεσαι.

----------


## deninho

Ένα πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω για να συνδεθώ...

----------


## sotiris

Εαν εχεις εξοπλισμο,να σκαναρεις να δεις ποιον πιανεις καλυτερα και μετα να του στειλεις ενα μηνυμα για να σου δωσει ΙΡ κλπ.

Εαν δεν εχεις εξοπλισμο να αγορασεις.

----------


## deninho

Τι είδους εξοπλισμό πρέπει να αποκτήσω; Τα site που μου δώσατε πιο πάνω με μπέρδεψαν λίγο  ::

----------


## houseclub

Σημερα ,τελειωσα τις εργασιες με ενα Hager fl04 ..Θα ανεβει ταρατσα την τριτη 
1 Αυγουστου ,αφου πρωτα γυρισω απο τις συντομες διακοπες μου. Μαζι του θα σηκωθουν 3 interfaces 802.11a (ο εξολπισμος ειναι ετοιμος και περιμενει). Το ενα θα βγει σιγουρα με 69eyes, για τα αλλα βλεπουμε.

----------


## ON AIR

Αφού απέναντι σου είναι το γυμνάσιο βαλε ένα πάνελ να κοιτάει πάνω τους, να μπορούν να μπαίνουν με laptop τα παιδιά.  ::

----------


## houseclub

Νεες φωτογραφιες

internet
wireless

οι περιοχες Χαλανδρι , Αγια παρασκευη , Ψυχικο, Πεντελη , Μελλισια , Μαρουσι , * χολαργος ας ριξουν μια ματια

*edit

----------


## houseclub

ενα interface σε βητα εκπεμπει προς τις περιοχες χαλανδριου χολαργου

ssid houseclub(4592)_bb_test

----------


## SV1VF

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου,

Εχεις PM..

Τάκης - SV1VF

----------


## houseclub

πελατεια τελος , ακοuει ο akis-man και o andreas??

Βγηκε bb με 69eyes , forza και για τα επομενα  ::

----------


## akis-man

Αντε με yes!!!
Επιτέλους............Καλά λινκς λοιπόν απο εδώ και πέρα Νικολάκιους..  ::

----------


## alex-23

nice!!  ::

----------


## Mixos

Γουελ νταν μάι φρεντ!!!!  :: 

Άντε και σε ανώτερα.....

----------


## houseclub

thanks , και στα δικα σας συντομα

----------


## houseclub

Αναζητειται ο κατοχος της mac 00:14:A4:61:AE:7C 
Συνδεθηκε στο interface που κοιταει προς Μαρουσι , το εχω για δοκιμες

----------


## houseclub

Ο κομβος ειναι κατω . Το θετικο ειναι, πως τα πιατα ειναι στην θεση τους  ::  
Περιμενω καποιον να ερθει απο εδω . για να κρατησει την σκαλα,να ανεβω στο δωμα και να μπορεσω να δω τι επαθε ο ρουτερ .Εχει τοσο αερα που αν δεν την κραταει καποιος ,η σκαλα θα πεταξει

----------


## -21grams

Μία βοήθεια προς έναν newbie παρακαλώ...
Αν και Ζωγραφιώτης, postάρω στο thread Βορείων Προαστείων γιατί θέλω να βεβαιωθώ ότι ο αδελφός μου που μένει στην Πεύκη βρίσκεται *εντός* της εμβέλειας του (των) αντίστοιχου(-ων) *A*ccess *P*oint(s)
Πρόθεση μου, είναι να του δανείσω για λίγες μέρες την wireless κάρτα που χρησιμοποιώ επιτυχώς εγώ (US Robotics 5416 PCI), και αν όλα λειτουργούν εντάξει να αγοράσει κάτι αντίστοιχο για να κάνει τη δουλειά του...

Το σπίτι του βρίσκεται επί της οδού *Αγίας Παρασκευής* (λίγο πιο ψηλά απ' το γήπεδο Πεύκης και την Πλατεία Δημοκρατίας)
Στο http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4592 παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχει client επί της Βασ.Βουλγαροκτόνου & Πόντου (πολύ κοντά)

Να υποθέσω ότι ένα απ'τα 2 access points θα δουλέψει;
Ευχαριστώ & ζητώ την κατανόηση σας αν κάποια απ' τις απορίες μου είναι αφελής/η απάντηση θεωρείται αυτονόητη κλπ

----------

